# Remembering Mr. Bojangles



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It's so hard, even years later... He sure was a handsome boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day.

Mr. Bojangles was such a beautiful boy, he will always hold a special place in your heart and be right by your side.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I remember so well your sweet Bo, a video of him having an ice cream, your posts and the way you lost him. Can't believe it has been 3 years, but then life goes on for all of us. And as long as they are in our hearts they will be on our minds too. Hugs.


----------

